# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Lái xe ô tô bị phạt 800.000 đồng khi dùng tay nghe điện thoại

## fire_diamond1987

Từ ngày 1-1-2017, người dùng tay sử dụng điện thoại di động khi đang điều khiển ô tô chạy trên đường sẽ bị phạt từ 600.000 đến 800.000 đồng.

Nghị định 46/NĐ-CP quy định xử phạt vi phạm hành chính trong lĩnh vực giao thông đường bộ và đường sắt, có hiệu lực từ 1-8-2016. Đây là văn bản mới nhất, thay thế cho các Nghị định số 171/2013/NĐ-CP và 107/2014/NĐ-CP của Chính phủ. Trong Nghị định trên, có một số điều khoản có hiệu lực từ ngày 1-1-2017.

>>> Xe ô tô giá ưu đãi mà chất lượng: giá xe Cerato

Theo đó, tại Điểm l Khoản 3 Điều 5 Nghị định 46/NĐ-CP quy định mức xử phạt dành cho người điều khiển ô tô và các loại xe tương tự ô tô dùng tay sử dụng điện thoại di động khi đang điều khiển xe chạy trên đường từ 600.000 đến 800.000 đồng.



Người dùng tay sử dụng điện thoại di động khi đang điều khiển xe ô tô chạy trên đường từ 600.000 đến 800.000 đồng - Ảnh: minh hoạ

Ngoài ra, Nghị định này còn quy định mức phạt tiền từ 100.000 đến 200.000 đồng đối với cá nhân, từ 200.000 đến 400.000 đồng đối với tổ chức là chủ xe mô tô, xe gắn máy và các loại xe tương tự xe mô tô không làm thủ tục đăng ký sang tên xe (để chuyển tên chủ xe trong giấy đăng ký xe sang tên của mình) theo quy định khi mua, được cho, được tặng, được phân bổ, được điều chuyển, được thừa kế tài sản là xe môtô, xe gắn máy, các loại xe tương tự xe môtô.

Phạt từ 3.000.000 đồng đến 5.000.000 đồng áp dụng đối với hành vi điều khiển xe mà tổng trọng lượng (khối lượng toàn bộ) của xe hoặc tải trọng trục xe (bao gồm cả hàng hóa xếp trên xe, người được chở trên xe) vượt quá tải trọng cho phép của cầu, đường trên 20% đến 50%, trừ trường hợp có giấy phép lưu hành còn giá trị sử dụng.

Phạt từ 5.000.000 đồng đến 7.000.000 đồng trong trường hợp việc điều khiển xe mà tổng trọng lượng (khối lượng toàn bộ) của xe hoặc tải trọng trục xe (bao gồm cả hàng hóa xếp trên xe, người được chở trên xe) vượt quá tải trọng cho phép của cầu, đường trên 50% đến 100%, trừ trường hợp có giấy phép lưu hành còn giá trị sử dụng.

>>> Những mẫu xe hơi bán chạy nhất Việt Nam: xe Ford Ranger, bán ô tô Kia Morning

*Bất chấp Nghị định 46, người Sài Gòn ‘vô tư’ chạy xe máy lên vỉa hè*

(CAO) So với Nghị định 171/2013/NĐ-CP, hành vi điều khiển xe trên vỉa hè không có quy định xử phạt thì Nghị định 46 có hiệu lực từ hôm nay (1-8) sẽ phạt từ 300-400 ngàn đồng đối với xe máy, còn xe ô tô bị phạt từ 800-1.200.000 ngàn đồng.

Nghị định 46/NĐ-CP cũng quy định mức phạt từ 7.000.000-8.000.000 đồng áp dụng với người điều khiển xe bánh xích, xe quá tải trọng, quá khổ giới hạn của cầu, đường (kể cả ô tô chở khách) mà tải trọng trục xe (bao gồm cả hàng hóa xếp trên xe, người được chở trên xe) vượt quá tải trọng cho phép của cầu, đường trên 100% đến 150%, trừ trường hợp có giấy phép lưu hành còn giá trị sử dụng mức phạt.

Đặc biệt, phạt 14.000.000-16.000.000 đồng với người điều khiển xe bánh xích, xe quá tải trọng, quá khổ giới hạn của cầu, đường (kể cả xe chở khách) mà tải trọng trục xe (bao gồm cả hàng hóa xếp trên xe, người được chở trên xe) vượt quá tải trọng cho phép của cầu, đường trên 100% đến 150%, trừ trường hợp có giấy phép lưu hành còn giá trị sử dụng.

Ngoài ra, Nghị định quy định mức phạt 2.000.000-3.000.000 đồng với cá nhân, phạt 4.000.000-6.000.000 đồng với tổ chức kinh doanh vận tải, dịch vụ hỗ trợ vận tải khi sử dụng xe taxi chở khách không có hộp đèn taxi hoặc có nhưng không có tác dụng, không gắn cố định trên nóc xe; không lắp đồng hồ tính cước hoặc lắp đồng hồ tính tiền cước không đúng quy định; không có thiết bị in hóa đơn được kết nối với đồng hồ tính tiền cước.

----------

